
Tesla shareholder meeting (live now) - leohochberg
https://www.tesla.com/shareholdermeeting
======
nodesocket
Interested to see if Elon talks about model 3 progress.

I recently took my first drive in a Tesla (model X) from Utah to Vegas. I have
to say, driving in auto-pilot the entire way was quite an experience. The
technology, screen, and "nerd candy" onboard is really amazing.

~~~
l5870uoo9y
How self-driving is the auto-pilot?

~~~
nodesocket
Very good. Totally impressed. The lane changes were a little bit more
"aggressive" than a human might do.

------
brad0
I'm surprised to see Elon answering questions from the slides that he hasn't
seen before the actual meeting.

I thought he would be someone who prepares extensively to feel as comfortable
as possible in front of an audience. That's a bad assumption on my part.

~~~
gpm
He's said before that he likes to treat presentations like a conversation with
the audience, and barely prepares at all (in the context of SpaceX though,
where being exactly correct probably matters somewhat less).

------
stevenj
Is there a live blog of this happening anywhere that I can read later?

~~~
Ductapemaster
There's an amateur synopsis on the reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/6fnj78/tesla_2...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/6fnj78/tesla_2017_annual_shareholder_meeting_official/dijw8zs/)

------
grondilu
I've owned one share of Tesla for a few years. I'm not a US citizen. I've
never received any notice about voting in shareholders assembly. It's not a
huge concern for me (if it was I would complain to my broker) as it's just one
share after all, but is this normal?

~~~
Analemma_
You should check with your broker. They should be giving you _some_ kind of
notification. Maybe it's a message in a digital inbox that you have to sign in
to see?

------
imaginenore
"Get the latest Flash player to view this content"

/sigh

~~~
Zekio
I watched it without Flash Player O.o

~~~
ReverseCold
Chrome has flash built in.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
It also works great on my computer (Mac without Flash installed) and I'm on
Firefox 54.0.

~~~
chenster
Mac + Chrome = Now Tesla live for you.

